# Pictures of Toby



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:lol: Awwww!! You FINALLY got them up! He's down right HOT baby!! I could just eat him up in those pink shoes!









Oh, and I'm sorry about the pink hair....lol....but it matches his shoes!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

ADORABLE!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Love that photo all in blue, its so cute....i went and bought those boots toby is wearing also they are really great for that price.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">aww hes sooo cute!!! I love the shoes, Peaches has them too lol





















</span>


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very cute!

OMG! I can't believe the red shirt colored his hair that much!


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

All his accessories are adorable! I guess they liked him too, since the shirt stuck around


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

The Tobster is such a cutie!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Tell Toby I tried...... I am going out to buy him lots and lots of BLUE, no more pink!!! But yanno I love Toby.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Love the pics! Such a sweet boy


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

that last pic keeps crackign me up!!!! LOL.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

OMG







that last picture is hilarious!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Good grief they should not sell stuff like this that are not color fast. Imagine putting that shirt on a show dog and not being able to get the color out of the coat ? Tobi is still cute.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

He is soo adorable!!!





















I got the same exact target shoes also, can he actually walk in them? Do they fit well?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jul 19 2005, 05:49 PM
> *He can walk in them, but doesn't care much for them.  We only really use them for picture taking.  He does this funny walk in them where he only walks on three legs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82821*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks for telling me about them. Oh, so they're not small on him? I can fit my finger in them but thats all....I was worried that it would squish the dogs foot!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwwww!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Toby is too cute! I can't get over the red shirt stains...it's like a backwards sunburn


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

He's a cute ........love the shoes !!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Jul 19 2005, 05:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling me about them. Oh, so they're not small on him? I can fit my finger in them but thats all....I was worried that it would squish the dogs foot!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82822
[/B][/QUOTE]

I woulldnt really worry about them being to small they fit Sunny and he is a big 10lbs maltese and they are not even slightly to tight on him.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Sooo cute! Too cute in fact! Especially the shoes, gotta get 'em!

The shirt stain is funny! I wonder what toby would look like if you put the shirt on all over him!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...he is sooo cute!!!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Awwwww, he's such a cutie!!!!! I love him.





















He kinda looks like a girl in that shirts tho







, but cute!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Awwh! She's such a... I mean HE'S such a cutie...sorry, I was confused there for a second, ya know....with all that pink and lilac.









Love ya Toby!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

He is so cute, even wearing the purple. Purple is a mannly color, right? lol


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

I LOOOOVVEEE TOBY

I miss his picture coming out of the mail box, That one is my all time favorite from him.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Jul 27 2005, 02:56 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
OMG! I love that picture!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I for one don't believe it was him. I mean come on there was no blur from the vibration of him shaking.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

:lol: He's kinda cute with pink hair!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Nicole... I dont feel so bad dressing Kodie up girly now!! hehe..


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

